# "$" WHAT WOULD YOU DO?



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 11, 2011)

If you had alot of money, what would you do?


----------



## ascott (Aug 11, 2011)

Did you win the lotto? 

But if we won the lottery (we being my son and I) my son said we need to give half of whatever we get to charity...so after that would pay off the house and then continue to live like we do now days....broke  LOL would just have a bit of piece of mind is all....


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 11, 2011)

I would taken some out of the bank any keep it in a safe place, just in case the banks fail. Other than that I would save it for now...


----------



## Schlomo (Aug 11, 2011)

If I had enough money, I would quit my job and open up an animal rescue of some sort - maybe somewhere in southeast asia like Thailand - somewhere near the beach. I would catch up on all the sleep I've been missing the last few years - I'd take a lot of naps. I'd also get me an Aldabra or two.


----------



## laramie (Aug 11, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> If you had alot of money, what would you do?


I guess it depends on how much it is. I would most likely put most of it in savings and spend some of it.


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry Greg. For the first time I can't find an option that I can cast my vote for on your poll. I would do all of the above. I'd spend a bunch paying off my house and buying and building the perfect tortoise compound. I'd save and invest a bunch to make sure my family was taken care of and so that I never had to work again. Then I'd spend every day managing my herds and researching the heck out of stuff. Of course, I'd have to take some trips to the native areas where my favorite species come from and try to learn some stuff. People say that I'd be bored if I retired early. That I wouldn't know what to do with myself. I give that a hearty laugh. They could not be more wrong. I know EXACTLY what I would do everyday. If I really had money, I'd hire a full time staff of tortoise hobbiests and try to put an end to the need for catching any of them in the wild anymore. I recently saw some pics of a place like this in FL. So there is already a model to follow...


----------



## dmmj (Aug 11, 2011)

I would buy gold and silver


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with Tom. Not 1 option I could chose as I'd do a little of all 3. Of course with the stock market going the way it is investing isn't the best option.


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2011)

I think David has the right idea. I would not touch the stock market right now.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 11, 2011)

Tom said:


> Sorry Greg. For the first time I can't find an option that I can cast my vote for on your poll. I would do all of the above. I'd spend a bunch paying off my house and buying and building the perfect tortoise compound. I'd save and invest a bunch to make sure my family was taken care of and so that I never had to work again. Then I'd spend every day managing my herds and researching the heck out of stuff. Of course, I'd have to take some trips to the native areas where my favorite species come from and try to learn some stuff. People say that I'd be bored if I retired early. That I wouldn't know what to do with myself. I give that a hearty laugh. They could not be more wrong. I know EXACTLY what I would do everyday. If I really had money, I'd hire a full time staff of tortoise hobbiests and try to put an end to the need for catching any of them in the wild anymore. I recently saw some pics of a place like this in FL. So there is already a model to follow...



That is a great answer....


----------



## Angi (Aug 11, 2011)

My answer isn't really there either. If I had enough money I would want my husband to quit his job so we could travel and he could get his PHD. He could then teach at a university. Put money away for both of my kids for collage and I could use a little work done. I could get by with just botox and a lip plunper. That part would cost under a grand. Paying off the house and putting in a swimming pool would be cool too. But God get some first, well after the tax man


----------



## harris (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd light my cigars with 20 dollar bills.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 12, 2011)

Spend some, save some, build a nice house with a huge area for Cooper to explore (with no rocks in it for him to try and eat, the little stinker!)!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 12, 2011)

Invest & organize a a team of Doc's Country wide to go to Somalia to help with their terrible famine.


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 12, 2011)

spend it and get a house so i could take care of my parents and brother who lives with them. parents in wheel chairs , brother has lupus and 3 heart attacks. i would build a handicap house! thank you. lindy



harris said:


> I'd light my cigars with 20 dollar bills.



like that too! lindy


----------



## October (Aug 12, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I would buy gold and silver



That's what my husband would do but I don't agree. You need to prep for the inevitable collapse. Food, ammo, shelter, water. 

In a perfect world/economy, I'd pay off all my debts (about $120k including mortgage and student loans), buy a private island (I have my eye on one off the coast of Panama) and set myself up for self-sufficiency. Invest when I thought it was a good time (not now), bury some just in case and live in comfortable frugality. I'd buy my mother a house (mainly to get her and my brother out of mine) and probably pay off her debts that her last husband left her with. My boys would go to private schools, but most likely have to pay for their own college because nothing is worth a dime unless you work for it. And I'm gonna go with Angi on this one - I need some work. Maybe finally get a personal chef and trainer to dump this baby fat. 

It depends on the amount, really. Most likely, it would still go to debts and bills. But both of our cars are old and failing, so possibly that too. To me alot of money is another over $50 these days.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would open my own doggie daycare, boarding and training facility! I would deticate half the space to rescues from the pound, I would get them healthy and happy and train them before they went to there new home! That is my dream. My dogs could go to work with me everyday, and once our kids arrive they could also


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 12, 2011)

We would buy another house in a cooler climate, so we could be 'snowbirds'. Summers there and winters in AZ. Of course it would include acreage for torts with lots of trees and grass and flowers and maybe a stream (the opposite of our AZ home). My husband would retire and have more time for his hobbies, and more time for travel.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 12, 2011)

I need to know what constitutes a lot! All I can think about is a new house with more property...at least an acre. And YES! I would designate at least 1/4 acre for tortoises.



Tom said:


> I recently saw some pics of a place like this in FL. So there is already a model to follow...


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 12, 2011)

This thread sure reveals a lot about people and where they are in their lives. Interesting and fun


----------



## Cfr200 (Aug 12, 2011)

"I spent a lot of money on booze, birds and fast cars. The rest I just squandered". Is a quote from one of the best soccer players ever George Best. I have already been down this road and kind of lived like George. The next time around, I would save some spend some and invest some. Live and learn.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 12, 2011)

I would need to know what constitutes a lot. I would need 10mil. To fund the Somalia project. I would love to be a billionaire!!!!!!


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd send some of that money my way!!!!  I'd like to but a home and some land... invest enough for when i retire and donate the rest or start a scholarship or something... anything over 1.5mil I wouldnt know what to do with that much other than give it away.



DeanS said:


> I need to know what constitutes a lot! All I can think about is a new house with more property...at least an acre. And YES! I would designate at least 1/4 acre for tortoises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real estate is super cheap in my area right now! everyone move to Brevard County FLORIDA!!!!! lol



momo said:


> spend it and get a house so i could take care of my parents and brother who lives with them. parents in wheel chairs , brother has lupus and 3 heart attacks. i would build a handicap house! thank you. lindy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dont forget to hire a caregiver Lindy! 
And you can hire me to set up your Handicap Accessable Floor Plan!!


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 12, 2011)

FranklinAndTara said:


> I'd send some of that money my way!!!!  I'd like to but a home and some land... invest enough for when i retire and donate the rest or start a scholarship or something... anything over 1.5mil I wouldnt know what to do with that much other than give it away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i would too! thank you. lindy


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 12, 2011)

First off, I'd invest it until it had tripled...

Then I'd pay off my sister's and brother's houses, buy my wife a '56 T-bird (she's always wanted one), buy my daughter a brand-new Honda Civic (she needs a decent car), buy my mother-in-law a '46 Bentley (she has good taste) and get my '88 Ranger a new paint job. 

And buy an Aldabra from A-man, and fix it up a 1st-rate environment, just 'cause I want one. 

The rest I'd probably just squander...


----------



## Kristina (Aug 12, 2011)

See, I am not greedy. I would be happy with say, $10,000. With the housing market the way it is right now in MI, there are foreclosures EVERYWHERE for $10,000 and less. I would love to be able to buy a home. We own our mobile home but it is in a park, I hate the environment for my kids, and I hate that we pay almost $400 a month making someone else's pockets fat and not getting anything for it. I want to get out of here so bad and get a real house so that I can take that extra money and put some of it away for my children to have cars and go to college and to be able to do things for them. 

We make a decent income every month but we are far from rich, and my ex-husband did a good and thorough job of trashing my credit, so I currently can't get a home loan. It just stinks, because even with taxes and insurance and interest our payment would be cut at least in half of what we pay the stupid park. I miss my horses and my freedom. Blech.


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kristina said:


> See, I am not greedy. I would be happy with say, $10,000. With the housing market the way it is right now in MI, there are foreclosures EVERYWHERE for $10,000 and less. I would love to be able to buy a home. We own our mobile home but it is in a park, I hate the environment for my kids, and I hate that we pay almost $400 a month making someone else's pockets fat and not getting anything for it. I want to get out of here so bad and get a real house so that I can take that extra money and put some of it away for my children to have cars and go to college and to be able to do things for them.
> 
> We make a decent income every month but we are far from rich, and my ex-husband did a good and thorough job of trashing my credit, so I currently can't get a home loan. It just stinks, because even with taxes and insurance and interest our payment would be cut at least in half of what we pay the stupid park. I miss my horses and my freedom. Blech.



Kind of what hubby and I just did. His job let him go last year. Took the money that was in his IRA and had it in the stock market which we all know where that has been going. He took a look at the housing area in Saint Cloud Fl where my parents live and decided he liked it there and just bought a short sale house that we will rent for 4 years until my youngest has graduated high school. then we will move to FL. Now we just have to find someone to rent it.


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 12, 2011)

I chose invest, but I would spend some, save some and invest some. First purchase would be a house with a good sized yard and garden area lol


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 12, 2011)

Lucky for me, my bills and houses are paid for, so that's done. I would take a big chunk and fix up my two homes. Both are well over 100 yrs and have not had the care they deserve. Then there would be a tortoise building built and all those pens I am working on would be finished.

Another big chunk would go to pay off my children's school loans. They have each worked to pretty much support themselves as they have worked in school, so they have learned the lessons of having to work for what you want in life. Also their cars, would not buy them new ones, but would fix up the ones they have. I would buy them homes, but just basic ones for about 25,000. Just enough to give them a start and some breathing room. I'd be buying a like home for my sister. She has always worked, just never seems to get a head.

I would be buying myself a nice used car and be seeing all of you at the TFO meets.  There are a few more tortoises I could use for my programs, so look for UPS trucks at my house. Jeff would get his dentures and the surgery we are thinking he is needing, plus his own semi. The Vet would be loving me, as I would be sending him lots of work spaying and giving shots to in need cats and dogs. My village would be getting a wind generator.

I'd be taking a few trips like to see Hingebacks in the wild. 

Do I have more money to spend?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess it depends on how much, but I would love to open a no kill dog/cat shelter here in california. and of course I would buy a huge amount of land and fly to florida and get an aldab from aldadman, and start breeding tortoises to reduce wild caught ones.


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmmm. The amount really makes a big difference, but here goes. 

First off I would have to have a sit down with my lovely wife because I would not be sending any money to Somalia. Unfortunately their is too much unrest and instability there right now, and although the need is great I just don't have confidence that throwing money over there would really help anything. 

For Charity I would focus on the local children's hospital where I used to work. I would focus on end of life enjoyment issues for terminal kids and their families. Working with these kids is great and I would enjoy helping them fulfill some wishes in their final days. Not just the kids, but their parents and siblings as well. 

But alas, I am a selfish person so only a portion would go to charity. I would invest in gold and silver, not the market. I would also save quite a bit of cold hard cash. I would buy a large plot of defensible land and spend my early retirement working on becoming self sustaining. I would build that log cabin I've always wanted. Not huge, but comfortable. Lots of outbuildings, some for toys and some for supplies. I would definitely have an old school underground bomb shelter of some kind. Also a large faraday cage on the premises. Lots of animals, both for sustainability and pets. I would have a private shooting range.

All of this would, of course, come after securing education for my kids


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 26, 2011)

Pay off all my bills, that would be great by itself. Park the rest of the money some where that I could retire with out worry. Take a good vacation once a year and show my little people the rest of the big wonderful world. Just learn to breath with out stress. (the recession hit me hard)


----------

